# Kreg Pocket Hole Jig ... Awesome!



## jruimy (Jan 14, 2012)

Update from the newbie front:

Got the Kreg K4 pocket hole jig last week after reading a great deal about it. In a word: terrific! It's a lot easier than biscuits and dowels and it's sturdy enough for my cabinet carcasses (3/4" pine).

An even greater advantage that I haven't really heard discussed is that you only have to prep one of the workpieces being joined. In other words, you don't have to drill matching holes in the second piece. That just raised my accuracy by 100% and made it considerably easier to get to true square.

Take a side panel, for example, and drill pocket holes down the width. Then clamp your top to the side panel and drive in your screws. Alignment is done on the clamp without having to drill matching holes. Misalignment? Unscrew and start again. Glue is optional so you get do-overs.

You do require some practice driving the screws. Low torque settings are best and 90-degree clamps are most useful here. You can also use glue for added strength.

Overall, this is a versatile system that I see as having lots of uses and as a replacement for my biscuit joiner and my dowel jig.

So now I'm curious: what are the experiences out there with this jig?

Joel


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the K3 Master Kit and have found it invaluable for putting together quick projects. I'll eventually use it less as I master different kinds of joinery, but it was a great buy for me personally.

I put together a table saw extension cart in about an hour with it. If I had used other joinery methods, I might still be working on it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pocket Hole Joinery has its place, but it isn't a one-size-fits-all panacea for all joints. I love the screws that Kreg sells - they are really of a good quality. Cheaper screws can be found, but I've found their quality to be lacking. The screws without the #17 tips often cause wood splitting - so I gave-away all of my "non Kreg" screws. The jigs are great and the joint is quick and strong. I use glue if it is to be permanent. Since I build tons of prototypes, the pocket screws are often taken-out and used on several projects. The recesses in the screw heads stay nice if your drivers are not rounded. On nice work with exposed joinery, pocket screws are no match for looks - use dovetails or any number of other joints. My work very often does not need to be pretty, so I use a ton of Kreg supplies and plan to continue so for a very long time!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Since I bought mine several years ago, there hasn't been a set of cabinets made in my shop without it's use. Always on face frames and sometimes in the box construction. 
Nearly every one of my shop cabinets, box, jig or work table has pocket screws in it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Super Strong joints which I use on my shop tables, Stands, stool storage and rolling tool stands. Kreg's Pocket Holes and extra 2x4's make for some sturdy stuff for the shop. Besides the shop stuff I use it for face frames and some boxes.

Quick and easy and clean especially if you have the Kreg clamps and dust collection.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Have one too, and love it!!


----------



## Soccmom9366 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there a Kreg 'knock off' joinery system that is less expensive? Just asking.

Thank u,
Becky


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The cheapest one I know of is at harbor freight. Your mileage may vary on that one.

Portable Pocket Hole Jig Kit

If your budget is tight, consider the Kreg Jig Mini. I don't do a lot of pocket holes, but I have this one, and it does work well.

Kreg Jig® Mini


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Becky!!

Kreg makes a great jig, and i'm glad i held out for the real think. I talked with a few folks from my church while i was looking and they both started with something else and couldn't believe the difference when they got their Kreg jigs.

While i love my Kreg jig, and shiny new tools--this is one where the function has been there from the beginning. An older K2000 (don't quote me on that) does the exact same thing as the K4, except for dust collection which can be fabricated. The newest, K5, has a front clamp lever but i can reach around back. Take your time and get the good stuff in this case, either used or by saving a while.

My opinion only--others may, and probably will, disagree!!

Edit--the Kreg R3 may be a good stop gap as well...

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

For cabinets, I have been using the pocket hole joinery to assemble the face frames and to attach them to the carcase. The rest of the carcase construction involves dados, glue, staples and screws.

The Kreg jig is just one of various tools that I use. whatever it takes.

Note: Mine doesn't look quiet like the one you have.  But it gets the job done, and quickly!

It also doubles as a pecan cracker. 

Works Great As A Pecan Cracker Too! Video by mt_stringer | Photobucket

Mike

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> For cabinets, I have been using the pocket hole joinery to assemble the face frames and to attach them to the carcase. The rest of the carcase construction involves dados, glue, staples and screws.
> 
> The Kreg jig is just one of various tools that I use. whatever it takes.
> 
> ...


Every time i see those pics i get envious!! What a brilliant idea, and one of these days i'm going to give it a shot!! 
earl


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

That looks to fance for my shop, I do not use pocket joinery alot so I just bought a small pocket hole jig from HD. Not the best of jigs but has served me well. I will eventually upgrade it to a Kreg system.


----------



## jrajeep (May 18, 2014)

I have been remodeling work on our fish camp, a old moble home and used the kreg jig on every thing from wall framing to cabnets. Beats trying to use a 16 oz claw hammer on those 2x2 and 2x3 wall studs!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I use the Kreg system on about everything I build, even did the framing for a fence with pocket holes.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I ordered a Kreg K5 jig kit, clamps and screws at the weekend, should be delivered today, looking forward to using it.


----------

